# Mit Spaß in die Woche : Dumm gelaufen x 15



## krawutz (11 Apr. 2022)




----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2022)

und da sagt man noch es gibt keine Parkplätze


----------



## comatron (13 Apr. 2022)

krawutz schrieb:


>



Bei Ebbe wars ein großer freier Parkplatz.


----------

